# AEW Teasing Major Debut At Full Gear!



## DammitChrist (Apr 3, 2016)

Tetsuya Naito making his major debut at Full Gear confirmed!


----------



## PavelGaborik (Oct 30, 2015)

Who are some big name FA's available? 

Genuine question


----------



## sim8 (Oct 21, 2017)

Santino Marella! Big money feud with Orange Cassidy just waiting to happen


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

No big name free agents other than if they want to treat Tessa as a big deal. 

Probably referencing Shaq.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)




----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

PavelGaborik said:


> Who are some big name FA's available?
> 
> Genuine question


Tessa and Erick Rowan


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Shaq would be a major dissapointment. But i guess it would create some mainstream buzz so it's likely him.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

PavelGaborik said:


> Who are some big name FA's available?
> 
> Genuine question


Is Brock a FA? Punk? Sting? Probably one of them three. The rest like Shaq would be dissapointing. Plus Tessa would be a good move but not a major shock.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

If its not Ultimate Warrior Im gonna be pissed


----------



## Oracle (Nov 9, 2011)

AEW think Matt Fucking Sydal was a big deal. 

whoever they think is "huge" probably really isnt.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

The only 'holy shit' possibilities are Lesnar and Punk. Both unlikely unless TK gets the cheque book out. I was reading an interview with Cody from July, where he said some of the money men involved are quite fiscally conservative and want to avoid AEW going down the same path as WCW and JCP. He suggested they have some smart guys balancing the books, leading to AEW becoming profitable so fast.

The next tier down for active wrestlers, you're probably looking at Ryback, Erick Rowan... nothing overly special. AEW has its Rybacks already (Wardlow, Cage), Rowan could give the Dark Order a mini-boost but he's nothing to get excited about. Miro was a bigger get than these. Tessa Blanchard could be treated as a big deal, but how many people would actually know who she is? She became a star in IMPACT after IMPACT had lost its following.

In terms of personalities over active wrestlers, the obvious ones are Sting and Shaq. Both would definitely get some attention.

There is the outside possibility of New Japan wrestlers appearing or AEW buying someone of note out of their contract with another promotion. Marty Scurll is apparently free now, but not someone you really hype up in a PPV preview.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Be a flop most likely.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Hmm so every suggestion bar Tessa is a former WWE star or a celebrity nearing fifty.

Don't get your hopes up for Brock Lesnar, CM Punk or Sting. You'll just be let down.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

PavelGaborik said:


> Who are some big name FA's available?
> 
> Genuine question


Lesnar
Rock
Rene Young


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

It's a PPV so it would have to be a huge name to live up to the hype, it wouldn't be a foreign wrestler due to the pandemic so not Naito or Okada

Shocking appearance? Hmmmmm...could it be?










No I'm kidding, it's probably Sting

And it'd be a letdown


----------



## BlueEyedDevil (Dec 26, 2019)

A new tag team called The Switchblades featuring Darren Young and Orlando Jordan. Velveteen Dream may show up with a teen himself eventually.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The last surprise was Evan Bourne.

AEW often says aew dark is stacked.

Im betting it’ll be like carlito


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Davey Boy Smith, Jr. and Brian Pillman, Jr.


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

La Parka said:


> The last surprise was Evan Bourne.
> 
> AEW often says aew dark is stacked.
> 
> Im betting it’ll be like carlito


I would like to see Carlito in AEW! Yes, he's not a big star but the dude is extremely talented and underrated and didn't get his chance just because Big Nose hated him.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Eddie Colon is probably one of the most underrated wrestlers of the past 20 years. No lie.


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

I‘m not even seeing any tease in the video. I bet there wont be any debut at all.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Given the recent track record? No Way Jose.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Smark1995 said:


> I would like to see Carlito in AEW! Yes, he's not a big star but the dude is extremely talented and underrated and didn't get his chance just because Big Nose hated him.


I loved Carlito.

Wish he got a better run in WWE.


----------



## JeSeGaN (Jun 5, 2018)

Probably some ex WWE trash or some indy nerd. Or even better, someone from Japan only smarks care about.


----------



## DJ Punk (Sep 1, 2016)

Wait, how is this hinting at a debut? Because it says "Who is going to create the next big shocker"?

Edit: Lol watched it again. The whole theme of the commercial is about debuts. I have the big dumb.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Someone from Chikara without their mask.


----------



## EmbassyForever (Dec 29, 2011)

My guess is Mance Warner. Seems like he's already signed.


----------



## The XL 2 (Sep 13, 2016)

The last time Khan had a major announcement, it was Taz bringing back the FTW title. As if anyone gave a fuck.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Gotta be Mil Muertes (w/Catarina) I know he's getting on a little but Moxley or Rhodes always like a big guy to beat then shove immediately back to mid-card, Mil fits their thinking


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

Damn that makes me miss Lucha Underground..what a promotion it could have been with Khans money...


----------



## Hephaesteus (Aug 20, 2018)

sim8 said:


> Santino Marella! Big money feud with Orange Cassidy just waiting to happen


stfu and take my money


----------



## PushCrymeTyme (May 23, 2019)

Oracle said:


> AEW think Matt Fucking Sydal was a big deal.
> 
> whoever they think is "huge" probably really isnt.


there is this thing called covid19 currently dominating the world maybe you have heard of it
why would aew debut a big name in an empty arena those are being saved for audiences so of course they would treat sydal as a big deal because he is for the covid era


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

Brock Lesnar or Tessa Blanchard are the only FA that would get people buzzing.


----------



## Nothing Finer (Apr 12, 2017)

I'm not sure how strongly it was hinting at a debut. 

If they are, it could be anyone. Given the calibre of some of the other guys in the video, Ted Di Biase Jr., Adam Rose or Brad Maddox wouldn't be a surprise.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

Unless it’s Punk, Lesnar, or to a lesser degree, Tessa then I don’t care.


----------



## Dark Emperor (Jul 31, 2007)

The Wood said:


> Eddie Colon is probably one of the most underrated wrestlers of the past 20 years. No lie.


And he'll spit in the face of people who don't want to be cool!

Loved him, someone with natural charisma.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

What´s the tease, or am I missing something?
Anyway, Hurricane just tweeted to Matt Hardy that he needs help after being "held hostage" the last few years.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

yeahright2 said:


> What´s the tease, or am I missing something?
> Anyway, Hurricane just tweeted to Matt Hardy that he needs help after being "held hostage" the last few years.


The whole video was centered entirely on surprise debuts at previous events; kind of insinuates another one is coming.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

EmbassyForever said:


> My guess is Mance Warner. Seems like he's already signed.


This is a good shout.



PushCrymeTyme said:


> there is this thing called covid19 currently dominating the world maybe you have heard of it
> why would aew debut a big name in an empty arena those are being saved for audiences so of course they would treat sydal as a big deal because he is for the covid era


That makes no sense. And crowds aren’t going to come back anytime soon. You can’t run off all your fans in the meantime. 



yeahright2 said:


> What´s the tease, or am I missing something?
> Anyway, Hurricane just tweeted to Matt Hardy that he needs help after being "held hostage" the last few years.


If Shane Helms wants a job, Shane Helms is going to get a job. It’s a shame though, because I was hoping he would agent The Rock’s new promotion to launch in 2021.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

El Hammerstone said:


> The whole video was centered entirely on surprise debuts at previous events; kind of insinuates another one is coming.


Thanks for clearing that out.. Maybe I´m getting old since I didn´t catch that  , or maybe because most of these debuts were expected, or not a really big deal.. I couldn´t connect that to "Major debut" as the thread says.


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

Curtis Axel...the chains are off


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Joe Hennig for World Champ. I love me some Curtis Axel, haha.


----------



## Patrix79 (Oct 21, 2020)

Cornette?
Corny’s First (and Last) Day at AEW


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I know it would never happen because Vince's balls and sewed to his chin forever, but could you imagine how the internet would explode if John Cena showed up lol


----------



## holmlea-pad (Jan 28, 2014)

JeSeGaN said:


> Probably some ex WWE trash or some indy nerd. Or even better, someone from Japan only smarks care about.


Who the fuck else could it be lol 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

They banned Hulk Hogan, but not Mr America!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Man, I got to thinking how sweet it would be if The Colons actually did debut in AEW. They could really help polish some talent off.

Kind of wanted to see them feud with The New Day in WWE. Primo & Epico would have made a nice team in NXT to pad out that division and help lead guys through stuff.

Maybe when the pandemic passes they’ll be offered jobs back. People sleep on how talented Primo is. The rumours used to be that he was better than Carlito. I’ve seen the dude take dead crowds and whip them into a frenzy with his work alone. So good. It’s a shame people have been conditioned to see the Colons as lower-card jokes.

Also a shame Primo didn’t get a singles run, really. He was always kind of floating around in a tag team, and people think he needs that as a crutch.

Bring in Primo and have him beat Cody in his first match. Let him cut a promo about how Cody thinks his family is so great, but the Colons have been running wrestling and never sold out for their own egos. He’s in AEW to be the TNT Champion and make sure every executive at Warner knows what a bitch Cody is.

He’ll be bdon’s favourite wrestler.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

JR: BY GAWD THE AWESOME KHALI IS IN THE DYNAMAMITE ZONE, HE'S ONE OF THE GREATEST CHAMPIONS EVER!


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

reyfan said:


> JR: BY GAWD THE AWESOME KHALI IS IN THE DYNAMAMITE ZONE, HE'S ONE OF THE GREATEST CHAMPIONS EVER!


Meltzer will suddenly start claiming that YouTube views are the most important metric to a wrestling promotion’s bottom-line.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

The Wood said:


> Someone from Chikara without their mask.


Another one? They already got this guy and people are very mixed on him.








(I'd say a bit more negative around here)

And I just remembered they got these two as well.








(Admittedly one still has a mask lol)


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

I really don't think AEW would tease a massive name on a PPV if it's not a big deal. Would be a massive slap in the face of paying fans if it's a letdown.

I'm hoping, dare say expecting it to be for Sting. I don't see any other name out there that warrents a trailer for a PPV,


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

For me they don't tease a massive name


----------



## Tweener (Jan 10, 2015)

Gonna be Sting. Everybody is forgetting Darby sitting alone in the rafters at the end of the show...


----------



## Crazy Jim Films (Dec 22, 2014)

Scott Steiner.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

If it’s Sting, I will be the happiest wrestling fan on earth. 

But more likely: Shida beats Nyla again, and JR says, “Shida’s beaten everybody there is to beat in this company. Who can possibly challenge her now?”

Then Tessa makes a surprise appearance from the back and goes nose to nose with the champ.


----------



## Bystander (Feb 8, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Hmm so every suggestion bar Tessa is a former WWE star or a celebrity nearing fifty.
> 
> Don't get your hopes up for Brock Lesnar, CM Punk or Sting. You'll just be let down.


Absolutely, if it was any of those three, you would imagine we would have heard something by now and I also don't see WWE allowing any of them to happen and would probably counter offer with a larger offer. 

Considering the way they have treated debuts for previous WWE mid-carders, I wouldn't get too excited by this promo as they tend to treat anyone with history behind them as a "big deal".


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

rbl85 said:


> For me they don't tease a massive name


That's the spirit. Like everything AEW related, we absolutely should not get too excited about this.


----------



## KingofKings1524 (Aug 27, 2007)

ironcladd1 said:


> They banned Hulk Hogan, but not Mr America!


“I’m not Hulk Hogan, brother”!


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

E C 3


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Shaun_27 said:


> I really don't think AEW would tease a massive name on a PPV if it's not a big deal. Would be a massive slap in the face of paying fans if it's a letdown.


I don't know, Dixie Khan seems to be on that path with all his "big announcements" that really aren't much of anything.


----------



## InexorableJourney (Sep 10, 2016)

I'd be disappointed if it were Tessa Blanchard.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

The Wood said:


> Man, I got to thinking how sweet it would be if The Colons actually did debut in AEW. They could really help polish some talent off.
> 
> Kind of wanted to see them feud with The New Day in WWE. Primo & Epico would have made a nice team in NXT to pad out that division and help lead guys through stuff.
> 
> ...


Oh man, if that happened we'd all be saying "Tell Em Bdon!" late into the night.



Shaun_27 said:


> I really don't think AEW would tease a massive name on a PPV if it's not a big deal. Would be a massive slap in the face of paying fans if it's a letdown.
> 
> I'm hoping, dare say expecting it to be for Sting. I don't see any other name out there that warrents a trailer for a PPV,


They teased a massive name at their last PPV and it was Evan Bourne. I think the PPV before that they teased a mystery entrant in the clusterfuck ladder match and it was Brian Cage.

AEW are the kings of letdowns. Would mark for CM Punk though especially if he smashes Cody with a GTS.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

Only person I'd care about is probably Jay Briscoe


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

JasmineAEW said:


> If it’s Sting, I will be the happiest wrestling fan on earth.
> 
> But more likely: Shida beats Nyla again, and JR says, “Shida’s beaten everybody there is to beat in this company. Who can possibly challenge her now?”
> 
> Then Tessa makes a surprise appearance from the back and goes nose to nose with the champ.


Nyla is beating Shida at Full gear.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Shaun_27 said:


> I really don't think AEW would tease a massive name on a PPV if it's not a big deal. Would be a massive slap in the face of paying fans if it's a letdown.
> 
> I'm hoping, dare say expecting it to be for Sting. I don't see any other name out there that warrents a trailer for a PPV,


I admire your optimism, and conventional reason would agree with you. I don’t think you should set yoursef



JasmineAEW said:


> If it’s Sting, I will be the happiest wrestling fan on earth.
> 
> But more likely: Shida beats Nyla again, and JR says, “Shida’s beaten everybody there is to beat in this company. Who can possibly challenge her now?”
> 
> Then Tessa makes a surprise appearance from the back and goes nose to nose with the champ.


The problem is the Tessa idea is that, as talented as she is, no one really knows who she is. She should be the centrepiece whatever division she is in, but you need to explain who she is first. 



CtrlAltDel said:


> E C 3


He’s not very good. There’s a reason Vince did nothing with him. Worked out there is nothing to do, even with a dude who looks like that.

He’s got a job if he wants it though. Jericho likes him.

For those thinking/hoping it’s Sting — what do you actually want him to do? I don’t get what he can contribute.


----------



## .christopher. (Jan 14, 2014)

The Wood said:


> Man, I got to thinking how sweet it would be if The Colons actually did debut in AEW. They could really help polish some talent off.
> 
> Kind of wanted to see them feud with The New Day in WWE. Primo & Epico would have made a nice team in NXT to pad out that division and help lead guys through stuff.
> 
> ...


I liked The Colons but, without Carlito, I personally wouldn't be as in to them, and, unfortunately, Carlito fell out of love with wrestling.


----------



## Continuum (Sep 14, 2012)

HULK HOGAN


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

InexorableJourney said:


> I'd be disappointed if it were Tessa Blanchard.


Why?


----------



## .747925 (Sep 2, 2020)

Chris Benoit


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Bandt said:


> Chris Benoit


Seeing as his name is mentioned here, I miss this style of wrestling so bad. When you go back and watch actual technical guys doing their shit, it’s such a fucking refresher.

Obviously what Benoit did was monstrous, but holy shit was he an amazing wrestler. Absolutely no one in the business today holds a candle to him.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Wood said:


> Davey Boy Smith, Jr. and Brian Pillman, Jr.


I know you are probably being sarcastic but davey jr would be a fantastic get.

I'm hoping that Tony finally stopped playing nice and bought either the von erichs, fatu or my hoy hammer out of their mlw contracts

Oh and zack sabre Jr says his while holding a candle to benoit


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Firefromthegods said:


> I know you are probably being sarcastic but davey jr would be a fantastic get.
> 
> I'm hoping that Tony finally stopped playing nice and bought either the von erichs, fatu or my hoy hammer out of their mlw contracts


I wasn’t really being sarcastic. That’s kind of an actual prediction.

MLW guys should have been used at the start. How you do this thing without Jacob Fatu and Alexander Hammerstone is just mind-boggling. Wait, they’re a threat to Cody. This is why The Briscoes weren’t brought in too, except replace Cody with The Bucks.

At this stage, I’d rather a billionaire find MLW than some MLW guys find the billionaire, if you know what I’m saying?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

InexorableJourney said:


> I'd be disappointed if it were Tessa Blanchard.


I get she has talent and name value but I can't imagine companies wanting to hire someone who _refused to even send a video from their couch_ while holding the highest title in a company.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

The Wood said:


> I wasn’t really being sarcastic. That’s kind of an actual prediction.
> 
> MLW guys should have been used at the start. How you do this thing without Jacob Fatu and Alexander Hammerstone is just mind-boggling. Wait, they’re a threat to Cody. This is why The Briscoes weren’t brought in too, except replace Cody with The Bucks.
> 
> At this stage, I’d rather a billionaire find MLW than some MLW guys find the billionaire, if you know what I’m saying?


better a billionaire with a brain finance mlw going forward than a billionaire money mark poach from mlw? Basically you don't want another McMahon treating a top indy joint with potential like a feeder system like Vince did with roh once upon a time


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> there is this thing called covid19 currently dominating the world maybe you have heard of it
> why would aew debut a big name in an empty arena those are being saved for audiences so of course they would treat sydal as a big deal because he is for the covid era


Well Miro was arguably the biggest free agent at the time of his signing and AEW brought him in as a low card comedy act.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

PushCrymeTyme said:


> there is this thing called covid19 currently dominating the world maybe you have heard of it
> why would aew debut a big name in an empty arena those are being saved for audiences so of course they would treat sydal as a big deal because he is for the covid era


You're right. Why would AEW do something to entertain people? Better to do it in front of 5000 people who would pop for anyone, no matter who it is.


----------



## Bit Bitterson (Sep 18, 2020)

CtrlAltDel said:


> E C 3


ewww..


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

somerandomfan said:


> I get she has talent and name value but I can't imagine companies wanting to hire someone who _refused to even send a video from their couch_ while holding the highest title in a company.


Eh, in Tessa’s defence, it’s TNA. Who knows if they owed her money or what have you. There’s no guarantee she wouldn’t treat a more reputable company better.



Firefromthegods said:


> better a billionaire with a brain finance mlw going forward than a billionaire money mark poach from mlw? Basically you don't want another McMahon treating a top indy joint with potential like a feeder system like Vince did with roh once upon a time


That’s basically it. I’d rather see MLW see an increased cash flow and be able to play on their own at this stage.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Damnnnn since when did people hate EC3? Lol. More talented MJF in my opinion.


----------



## CtrlAltDel (Aug 9, 2016)

Bit Bitterson said:


> ewww..


EwwC3?


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

I'm expecting Matt Sydal levels of star power. Not going to get all excited like I did at All Out expecting something big for some stupid reason.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

The Wood said:


> Eh, in Tessa’s defence, it’s TNA. Who knows if they owed her money or what have you. There’s no guarantee she wouldn’t treat a more reputable company better.


For what it's worth I haven't heard much on back payment horror stories ever since Anthem bought them, it might happen from time to time but not at Dixie Carter regime levels it appears.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The Wood said:


> MLW guys should have been used at the start. How you do this thing without Jacob Fatu and Alexander Hammerstone is just mind-boggling. Wait, they’re a threat to Cody. This is why The Briscoes weren’t brought in too, except replace Cody with The Bucks.


Idk the other guys since I don't watch MLW, but are we talking about Jay and Mark Briscoe from ROH? Cause they're fucking terrible. I'd keep them far, far, far away.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Lorromire said:


> Idk the other guys since I don't watch MLW, but are we talking about Jay and Mark Briscoe from ROH? Cause they're fucking terrible. I'd keep them far, far, far away.







Two guys who look like fighters and wrestle like fighters are fucking terrible yet you defend AEW weekly. My man, the Briscoes are what wrestling is all about...


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Two guys who look like fighters and wrestle like fighters are fucking terrible yet you defend AEW weekly. My man, the Briscoes are what wrestling is all about...


They look like hicks that can fight, yes, but they are trash wrestlers that have no psychology. Looking the part isn't even half of it.


----------



## El Hammerstone (Jan 11, 2020)

Lorromire said:


> Idk the other guys since I don't watch MLW, but are we talking about Jay and Mark Briscoe from ROH? Cause they're fucking terrible. I'd keep them far, far, far away.


Awful take, the Briscoes have everything you could ever want in a great tag team, it's just a shame they're not ten years younger.


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

El Hammerstone said:


> Awful take, the Briscoes have everything you could ever want in a great tag team, it's just a shame they're not ten years younger.


How. They can't talk, they can't wrestle, they're even worse as a tag team cause at least Jay is 100x better, and they constantly mess up spots.


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

They're not the best team or anything but they're good enough that a company could find a spot for them, although with Jay's history of homophobic comments, and the fact they've been wrestling for almost 20 years and they're not getting any younger or less beat up, I doubt they're really going anywhere at this point.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Lorromire said:


> How. They can't talk, they can't wrestle, they're even worse as a tag team cause at least Jay is 100x better, and they constantly mess up spots.


I...I just can’t.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

Hate to spoil it guys but it's gonna be me. Big Cy in the hizzouse! I'm getting my 6'5' 250lb ass (billed height and weight, legit 6'3" 215 lol) in there and dropping some geeks. If you want to see Stunt and OC gone order the PPV and watch me literally drag them out screaming.


----------



## Seafort (Jun 5, 2014)

Mercian said:


> View attachment 92972
> 
> 
> Gotta be Mil Muertes (w/Catarina) I know he's getting on a little but Moxley or Rhodes always like a big guy to beat then shove immediately back to mid-card, Mil fits their thinking


My preferred choice last spring to lead Dark Order.


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I'm going to laugh if it is EC3 or the Hitman, Bret Hart.


----------



## BigCy (Nov 10, 2012)

I think it will probably be Sting being a manager/corner for Darby All-In. I noticed they like to mix old generation with new generation to try o give them some legitimacy. Blanchard for FTR, Roberts for Archer, Anderson for rHHHodes, Taz for Cage/Starks, etc. Sting for Darby fits with their mould.


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> better a billionaire with a brain finance mlw going forward than a billionaire money mark poach from mlw? Basically you don't want another McMahon treating a top indy joint with potential like a feeder system like Vince did with roh once upon a time


No billionaire is throwing money at mlw with hopes of it being a mainstream promotion. Aew exists because of bucks, bte, the impact they had on roh business & all in. No such groundswell or success exists for mlw. A wwe - evolve deal is more likely tho I don't think mlw is interesting enough of a product for even that


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

Bandt said:


> Chris Benoit


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

ted dibiase jr?


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

With it being Halloween can I suggest it be the mighty Gangrel? Every promotion needs a fat bastard Dracula


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

Harry smith would be great.

I don’t want sting ... but I kinda do ... so conflicted #mount Rushmore of greatest


----------



## Lorromire (Jun 17, 2014)

The Wood said:


> I...I just can’t.


Prove me wrong. I haven't watched ROH in like 3 years, so unless they've magically improved, I doubt they're any good.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Pippen94 said:


> No billionaire is throwing money at mlw with hopes of it being a mainstream promotion. Aew exists because of bucks, bte, the impact they had on roh business & all in. No such groundswell or success exists for mlw. A wwe - evolve deal is more likely tho I don't think mlw is interesting enough of a product for even that


You're majorly sleeping on it dude. It easily shits on anything out of impact or roh at the moment. Though that's not hard. I'd also give AAW a shout out too

Evolve unfortunately has folded. Funny you mention them actually because I'd love for Anthony Henry and jd Drake to get a look from aew.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Pippen94 said:


> No billionaire is throwing money at mlw with hopes of it being a mainstream promotion. Aew exists because of bucks, bte, the impact they had on roh business & all in. No such groundswell or success exists for mlw. A wwe - evolve deal is more likely tho I don't think mlw is interesting enough of a product for even that


We’ll see. I think it’s more like a company like DAZN throws some money into MLW than an individual.

AEW exists because of Vince McMahon securing giant TV rights fees, and the idea that there is room for an alternate product given consumer dissatisfaction. If you actually think it’s because The Bucks are draws or something like that, I don’t know what to tell you.

MLW’s resurrection _is_ a groundswell. An authentic one not piggy-backed by a rich daddy.


----------



## JerryMark (May 7, 2016)

does it really matter? they'll be fighting over video games, selling for stunt, and doing song and dances in 3 months anyway.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

maybe rvd?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> maybe rvd?


RVD seems pretty low on AEW (he coined the phrase “All Petite Wrestling”). He’s also got a history of concussions. May not be the best look for them.


----------



## oglop44 (Oct 10, 2019)

Seems as the NWA relationship is going quite well, perhaps we'll get Aldis. Then if Darby beats Cody, Cody can go straight into a feud building to Aldis-Cody 3


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> You're majorly sleeping on it dude. It easily shits on anything out of impact or roh at the moment. Though that's not hard. I'd also give AAW a shout out too
> 
> Evolve unfortunately has folded. Funny you mention them actually because I'd love for Anthony Henry and jd Drake to get a look from aew.


Storylines are cringe. Commercially & on creative side show isn't a main player.
With evolve HHH is big fan of Gabe & deal most likely to bring him in fold which he is now


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

The Wood said:


> he coined the phrase “All Petite Wrestling"


had not heard that. lol


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Wouldn't be surprised if it's Tessa Blanchard. That's who I think it will be.

If it's a male, I think it will be Nick Aldis of the NWA.

I don't see Lesnar joining AEW right now.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Pippen94 said:


> Storylines are cringe. Commercially & on creative side show isn't a main player.
> With evolve HHH is big fan of Gabe & deal most likely to bring him in fold which he is now


The mance warner vs Jimmy havoc feud and basically the whole presentation of injustice ill grant you that. They ended up getting go away heat from me.

But the mjf Richard holiday Hammerstone vs teddy Pillman Jr and Smith Jr feud was quality stuff. And the presentation of LA Park along with guys like Hammerstone and fatu is again quality stuff.

What exactly turns you off? Because the way mlw does its shows is basically the way aew did there shows pre covid.


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Shida is celebrating her victory in a grueling battle with Nyla Rose when all of a sudden Moxley's music plays and there's Renee Moxley! She does a little head tilt and _BOOM_ nails Shida with The Paradigm Shift.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

Everyone else has been predictable so far. If someone is debuting, I hope it's a good surprise. I would consider Sting as a very good surprise.


----------



## the_flock (Nov 23, 2016)

The Wood said:


> RVD seems pretty low on AEW (he coined the phrase “All Petite Wrestling”). He’s also got a history of concussions. May not be the best look for them.


So has Matt Hardy and he's suffered 2 since joining AEW.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

the_flock said:


> So has Matt Hardy and he's suffered 2 since joining AEW.


Nah it was just the one serious one from the fall. The other bust up was just a cut from the thrown chair


----------



## Stellar (May 30, 2016)

The Nick Aldis prediction is a really good prediction. I never really considered him. Possible that Corgan and Khan made a deal to let Corgan use Serena and Khan use Nick Aldis for awhile.

I'd like for it to be Tessa Blanchard and while I know that it is a longshot I still want to believe that the EVPs would stick up for her.

Sting would be interesting, but he obviously isn't a full time wrestler anymore. It would be like DDP showing up for awhile and then disappearing. It would be a let down of a tease in a way...and I have been a fan of Sting since the days of WCW.

To me IF they do have a surprise it better not be a let down like others have been or else we need to start calling Tony Khan..Dixie Carter. Still can't believe that they thought Matt Sydal was a big deal.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Southerner said:


> The Nick Aldis prediction is a really good prediction. I never really considered him. Possible that Corgan and Khan made a deal to let Corgan use Serena and Khan use Nick Aldis for awhile.
> 
> I'd like for it to be Tessa Blanchard and while I know that it is a longshot I still want to believe that the EVPs would stick up for her.
> 
> ...


Yeah that move of having Sydal as the surprise entrant and making him the last to come out was a major blunder and since then i do not trust AEW will deliver on a surprise.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

oglop44 said:


> Seems as the NWA relationship is going quite well, perhaps we'll get Aldis. Then if Darby beats Cody, Cody can go straight into a feud building to Aldis-Cody 3



So cody can beat Nick and waste his potential ? we shall see


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Firefromthegods said:


> You're majorly sleeping on it dude. It easily shits on anything out of impact or roh at the moment. Though that's not hard. I'd also give AAW a shout out too
> 
> Evolve unfortunately has folded. Funny you mention them actually because I'd love for Anthony Henry and jd Drake to get a look from aew.


Booker T's Reality of Wrestling is another show that's getting slept on. Alex Gracia, Cameron Cole, Diego de la Cruz, Edge Stone, Hyan, Jonathan Vega, Max Humberto, Moonshine Mantell, Mysterious Q, Rok-C, Will Allday, Gino Medina and Promise Braxton are the future of this business and watching their rise will be worth it. Available on Youtube too. 

AAW has some fun talent on their roster. Steve Manders, Mance Warner, Elayna Black, Christi Jaynes and Ace Austin are all ones to watch out for. 

With MLW returning, ROW improving every week, AEW Dark introducing you all to new talent, we are absolutely flush with options to view the next generation of pro wrestlers. I would love it if someone made a list of weekly wrestling shows that are happening currently. A wrestling schedule.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

The Real Best friends! Here is BF and OC next feud

You heard it here first!


----------



## thisissting (Aug 14, 2018)

Please god not Eric rowan a tree has more athleticism and personality.


----------



## AthleticGirth (Jul 25, 2020)

I'll guess Aldis because it's only a matter of time that he does debut. The working relationship is already there with Corgan and he needs the 10 lbs of gold in the spotlight.


----------



## Upstart474 (May 13, 2018)

AEW is not going to get megastars like Lesner or the Rock because the Khans are too cheap for pay for them. It will be interesting to se who it is, but I am guessing it is going to be a male wrestler.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Upstart474 said:


> AEW is not going to get megastars like Lesner or the Rock because the Khans are too cheap for pay for them. It will be interesting to se who it is, but I am guessing it is going to be a male wrestler.


Rock is not doing appearances for the money anymore. His family is in WWE. If they were in AEW, he would likely consider it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Might have to check out ROW. I’m surprised the WWE haven’t given it a place on the WWE Network yet or turned it into an official territory for them.

WWE could set up something where they’ve got Booker T’s school in Texas, Tom Prichard’s in Knoxville, Lance Storm’s could get restarted in Canada and they could maybe reconnect with OVW. Create a new territory system, of sorts.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Upstart474 said:


> AEW is not going to get megastars like Lesner or the Rock because the Khans are too cheap for pay for them. It will be interesting to se who it is, but I am guessing it is going to be a male wrestler.


It´s not because the Khans are cheap. If anything, they have shown they´re willing to spend ridiculous amount of money on virtual nobodies.

They could probably get Lesnar, but he´s not worth the 10 million or more he demands for 4 appearances a year. He wouldn´t boost AEW ratings that much beyond the first initial spike, and the limited schedule he demands will make it difficult to build some sort of program to keep people hooked.. And without Heyman it´s not even the complete package.

The Rock is another matter. No one but WWE if they´re lucky is getting Rock, or he might be persuaded to do a cameo as a personal favor like his recent appearance on Impact (which is probably the biggest thing that ever happened for them) He has so much money that he can easily turn down any offer they´re willing to give him.


----------



## omaroo (Sep 19, 2006)

Who ever debuts will be a flop likely. AEW dont do surprises and debuts well. Dixie esque cringe.


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

They thought Ty Dillinger was a big signing, wont believe it's a big deal until we actually see a big name not lazy ex-WWE guys.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

reyfan said:


> They thought Ty Dillinger was a big signing, wont believe it's a big deal until we actually see a big name not lazy ex-WWE guys.


But all the big names are ex-WWE because WWE has had held a 20-year monopoly on the business and hired almost everyone at some point. WWE even hired main guys from TNA like AJ Styles. There are very few wrestlers who are well known who have not passed through their doors.

If not an ex-WWE guy, who do you propose? Nick Aldis holds the NWA title but how many would consider him a big name? He has some name power from TNA I guess, but I'm not sure he can be considered a big star.

AEW has been building up wrestlers who have not been in the WWE (or were there briefly) like Omega, Page, MJF, Darby and Jungle Boy, but find me a free agent out there who has not passed through the WWE's doors...

In reality, does it really matter? Everything is about presentation. I'm gonna quote WF's favourite son (/s), Cody on this:

_*"You don't put someone in a box based on the beginning of their career*, that's the goal of professional sports and the arts. You can fully combine them in this sense: if this is your life's work, work on it every day.

And the individual that was Luke Harper in WWE, Mr. Brodie Lee, that individual has grown up as a wrestler. He's the best from start to finish, he's considerably better on the mic. He has learned more: experience, experience, experience. … It's weird, in wrestling, people like to keep you confined to where you were and I don't believe in that. *I just believe in growing."*_


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Firefromthegods said:


> The mance warner vs Jimmy havoc feud and basically the whole presentation of injustice ill grant you that. They ended up getting go away heat from me.
> 
> But the mjf Richard holiday Hammerstone vs teddy Pillman Jr and Smith Jr feud was quality stuff. And the presentation of LA Park along with guys like Hammerstone and fatu is again quality stuff.
> 
> What exactly turns you off? Because the way mlw does its shows is basically the way aew did there shows pre covid.


Haven't watched in while but contra thing reminds me of tna


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

3venflow said:


> But all the big names are ex-WWE because WWE has had held a 20-year monopoly on the business and hired almost everyone at some point. WWE even hired main guys from TNA like AJ Styles. There are very few wrestlers who are well known who have not passed through their doors.
> 
> If not an ex-WWE guy, who do you propose? Nick Aldis holds the NWA title but how many would consider him a big name? He has some name power from TNA I guess, but I'm not sure he can be considered a big star.
> 
> ...


Then they need to stop bringing in ex mid carders and making out they are a big deal, bring them in without a huge hype making out they are bigger than they really are, and actually build them to something themselves.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Pippen94 said:


> Haven't watched in while but contra thing reminds me of tna


Haha what?! How? Not enough dinosaurs for you, mate?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

3venflow said:


> But all the big names are ex-WWE because WWE has had held a 20-year monopoly on the business and hired almost everyone at some point. WWE even hired main guys from TNA like AJ Styles. There are very few wrestlers who are well known who have not passed through their doors.
> 
> If not an ex-WWE guy, who do you propose? Nick Aldis holds the NWA title but how many would consider him a big name? He has some name power from TNA I guess, but I'm not sure he can be considered a big star.
> 
> ...


This has been gone over before. There's plenty of good to great non-WWE talent out there. A year ago I wanted AEW to raid these other companies but now I want those companies to grow with their talent.


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

Cult03 said:


> This has been gone over before. There's plenty of good to great non-WWE talent out there. A year ago I wanted AEW to raid these other companies but now I want those companies to grow with their talent.


Oh, I agree. But he said 'big name not lazy ex-WWE'. And there just aren't really any genuinely big names out there who have not worked for WWE, so if you're gonna debut someone big, he's likely to have worked for WWE. I'd prefer AEW to sign Fatu and Hammerstone types at this point, unless a Punk or Lesnar becomes a possibility.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

EC3?


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

The only people worth getting excited about are Hammerstone, Punk, Fatu, Okada, Muertes, Aldis, Eli Drake, Tessa Blanchard, EC3.

Probably going to be none of those and we will end up with Tully's son in law, Daga, which would probably lead to Tessa Blanchard being signed too.


----------



## go stros (Feb 16, 2020)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> maybe rvd?


Outside of Katie Forbes I found RVD's last Impact run entertaining.


----------



## Masonsdad11 (Jun 20, 2020)

My guess is sting, the E have taken all of his merchandise of website, hope I'm wrong as I don't think he will offer anything, but especially with the TNT stuff I would bet its a given


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Cult03 said:


> Booker T's Reality of Wrestling is another show that's getting slept on. Alex Gracia, Cameron Cole, Diego de la Cruz, Edge Stone, Hyan, Jonathan Vega, Max Humberto, Moonshine Mantell, Mysterious Q, Rok-C, Will Allday, Gino Medina and Promise Braxton are the future of this business and watching their rise will be worth it. Available on Youtube too.
> 
> AAW has some fun talent on their roster. Steve Manders, Mance Warner, Elayna Black, Christi Jaynes and Ace Austin are all ones to watch out for.
> 
> With MLW returning, ROW improving every week, AEW Dark introducing you all to new talent, we are absolutely flush with options to view the next generation of pro wrestlers. I would love it if someone made a list of weekly wrestling shows that are happening currently. A wrestling schedule.


AAW also has the better version of best friends with davey Vega and Matt fritchett. How those two haven't received a look is beyond me especially Matt


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chan Hung said:


> Yeah that move of having Sydal as the surprise entrant and making him the last to come out was a major blunder and since then i do not trust AEW will deliver on a surprise.


Originally AEW planned to bring in someone else as the 21st entrant, but he got injured. Sydal was a last-minute replacement, I think.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mercian said:


> With it being Halloween can I suggest it be the mighty Gangrel? Every promotion needs a fat bastard Dracula
> View attachment 92995


Better than a lot of the roster



thisissting said:


> Literally no one from aew has said that. Cody and Khan are big marks for wrestling history and the old legends. Loads of them are already in aew and more will follow its a sure thing. You are confusing old school wrestling style with legendary wrestlers who can add something to the current product.


You're right because the people wanting Sting to work aren't expecting him to an old school style. He's going to do a Young Bucks type match


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Damnnnn since when did people hate EC3? Lol. More talented MJF in my opinion.



Exactly. I bet the same acted like matt Cardona was gonna be a star lol


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> I'm going to laugh if it is EC3 or the Hitman, Bret Hart.


Whats wrong with ec3
Some Aew fans were acting like Evan Bourne, matt Cardona and Jeff cobb were game changers


----------



## Klitschko (May 24, 2020)

Christopher Near said:


> Whats wrong with ec3
> Some Aew fans were acting like Evan Bourne, matt Cardona and Jeff cobb were game changers


Not a single person acted like Evan Bourne was a game changer. Not one. He sucks. 

Anyways, just came in her to say that Sydal sucks, continue on.


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

Klitschko said:


> Not a single person acted like Evan Bourne was a game changer. Not one. He sucks.
> 
> Anyways, just came in her to say that Sydal sucks, continue on.


Not here but they did om reddit maybe I worded it wrong


----------



## yeahbaby! (Jan 27, 2014)

Is Dink still around?


----------



## sweepdaleg (Jan 30, 2014)

Rush?


----------



## The Golden Shovel (Jan 19, 2017)

A new nemesis for Cody.....Damien Sandow.


----------



## Shleppy (Jul 6, 2020)

Hopefully the surprise debut is not as bad as the Butcher and Blade debut






Embarrassing, absolutely zero pop and JR has no idea who they are but somehow Excalibur does? This was wrestlecrap


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Better than a lot of the roster
> 
> 
> 
> You're right because the people wanting Sting to work aren't expecting him to an old school style. *He's going to do a Young Bucks type match*


Bwahahahah

TELL EM, BDON!!!


----------



## FaceTime Heel (Sep 1, 2016)

As an AEW supporter, I'm not sure who it could be that would actually excite me at this point so I won't get my hopes up.


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

I think it’s sad when fans get so jaded that they purposely downplay a big tease. Part of the fun of being a fan is the anticipation of what could happen.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

JasmineAEW said:


> I think it’s sad when fans get so jaded that they purposely downplay a big tease. Part of the fun of being a fan is the anticipation of what could happen.


Their last big teases resulted in Cordona, Sydal and Cage...


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Their last big teases resulted in Cordona, Sydal and Cage...


I actually like Cordona and Sydal, very underrated talent imo, but not "big names".


----------



## JasmineAEW (Oct 19, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Their last big teases resulted in Cordona, Sydal and Cage...


I popped for Cage’s debut.

Some teases will disappoint. Some will bring a pop.

My point is, enjoy the possibilities of what could happen. That’s part of the fun of being a fan.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

sweepdaleg said:


> Rush?


They could do YYZ, Tom Sawyer or Spirit of Radio? Mike Portnoy would be a good stand in for Neil


----------



## Pippen94 (Jan 10, 2020)

Last big tease was Miro!!!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Pippen94 said:


> Last big tease was Miro!!!


Not doing a good job showing AEW surprises aren't disappointments, Pips


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Not doing a good job showing AEW surprises aren't disappointments, Pips


They would do an angle where Darby steals Sting's makeup kit. Brutal feud to follow.


----------



## sjm76 (Feb 23, 2017)

Two Sheds said:


> They would do an angle where Darby steals Sting's makeup kit. Brutal feud to follow.


I can see them doing an angle where Darby brings in Sting saying that he was always his "inspiration" or something along those lines. Maybe have Sting serve as his mentor.


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

sjm76 said:


> I can see them doing an angle where Darby brings in Sting saying that he was always his "inspiration" or something along those lines. Maybe have Sting serve as his mentor.


Just curious...apart from painting part of his face, what about Darby reminds people of Sting? Not a criticism of Darby, but they really have nothing in common to me personality-wise.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

ironcladd1 said:


> They banned Hulk Hogan, but not Mr America!




i still dont get why they banned hogan... idc if he said 100 n-bombs just like i wouldnt care if mike jordan called some one a bitch ass cracka white boy 100 times.. theyre both just too big of icons


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

stew mack said:


> i still dont get why they banned hogan... idc if he said 100 n-bombs just like i wouldnt care if mike jordan called some one a bitch ass cracka white boy 100 times.. theyre both just too big of icons


It's called virtue signalling.


----------



## stew mack (Apr 24, 2013)

Chip Chipperson said:


> It's called virtue signalling.




its so goddamn stupid, like do theyh realize how many eyes hogan would bring?


----------



## Lurcher (Nov 3, 2020)

Marty Scurll, anyone?


----------



## TheDraw (Jun 27, 2019)

RVD


----------



## thorn123 (Oct 10, 2019)

I am a sucker for a major tease


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Two Sheds said:


> Just curious...apart from painting part of his face, what about Darby reminds people of Sting? Not a criticism of Darby, but they really have nothing in common to me personality-wise.


It really is a fucking disservice to the character that Steve Borden created from Hall’s simple little suggestion.

And I like Darby.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Where the hell did Cardona go anyway?


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

I would be extremely disappointed in this company if they signed Tessa.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

Aedubya said:


> Where the hell did Cardona go anyway?


Long term storytelling.


----------



## oleanderson89 (Feb 13, 2015)

Ryback on full gear?


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

Aedubya said:


> Where the hell did Cardona go anyway?


Catering, OH RADIO I'LL TAKE 2 BIG MACS TO GOOOO


----------



## americanoutlaw (Jul 13, 2012)

Calling it right now 

It’s will be hornswoggle


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

americanoutlaw said:


> Calling it right now
> 
> It’s will be hornswoggle


He's with IMPACT at the moment. May he never plague the ring of AEW.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

Aedubya said:


> Where the hell did Cardona go anyway?


At home waiting for a phone call from Connecticut.

But seriously, he had a five match or appearance deal and he didn't impress.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

Two Sheds said:


> Just curious...apart from painting part of his face, what about Darby reminds people of Sting? Not a criticism of Darby, but they really have nothing in common to me personality-wise.


There´s literally nothing. Except for Darby sitting in the bleachers while Sting were in the rafters.. To some fans that´s apparently enough to see Darby as the next Sting?


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

If it’s supposed to be Sting, I can see WWE making a final hour play, getting him and leaving AEW with their dicks in their hands.


----------



## MrFlash (Jan 9, 2016)

bdon said:


> It really is a fucking disservice to the character that Steve Borden created from Hall’s simple little suggestion.
> 
> And I like Darby.


A character he created? He basically just ripped off the Crow Lol!! I won't even mention Joker Sting...

But Darby and Sting together is a terrible idea, beside the face paint they have zero common ground and Darby doesn't need a 61 year old man following him around, it doesn't exactly go with his whole skateboarding stuntmen who trust no one gimmick that Darby got going on.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Griff Garrison is more comparable to Surfer Sting given his size and corner jumping splash aka Stinger Splash.


----------



## Aedubya (Jul 12, 2019)

Chris Hero


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

MrFlash said:


> A character he created? He basically just ripped off the Crow Lol!! I won't even mention Joker Sting...
> 
> But Darby and Sting together is a terrible idea, beside the face paint they have zero common ground and Darby doesn't need a 61 year old man following him around, it doesn't exactly go with his whole skateboarding stuntmen who trust no one gimmick that Darby got going on.


Read what I wrote again, kid.

Sting took a simple suggestion from Scott Hall, “Hey, you should dress like The Crow” and made it into something of his own to the point that no one dared question the kayfabe supernatural abilities, much like they didn’t question Taker’s.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

bdon said:


> Read what I wrote again, kid.


Bdons fucking turning heel! I can't deal!


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

bdon said:


> Read what I wrote again, kid.
> 
> Sting took a simple suggestion from Scott Hall, “Hey, you should dress like The Crow” and made it into something of his own to the point that no one dared question the kayfabe supernatural abilities, much like they didn’t question Taker’s.


This generation doesn't like that though, they tried similar with Matt Hardy and the fans turned on it, so they had to go "oh he didn't teleport it was a hologram" to try and save face, newer fans don't like super natural stuff any more.


----------



## Boldgerg (Apr 2, 2017)

Darby is nothing like Sting whatsoever.

Sting wasn't a scrawny, dweeby, little runt, for a start.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

reyfan said:


> This generation doesn't like that though, they tried similar with Matt Hardy and the fans turned on it, so they had to go "oh he didn't teleport it was a hologram" to try and save face, newer fans don't like super natural stuff any more.


Yet Supernatural has been running for 15 seasons, and Doctor Who for 50+ years. 
Some fans are okay with supernatural things if done correct.- And that´s something both WWE and AEW struggles hard to do, but fail.


----------



## Unityring (Jun 25, 2020)

Whoever it is ,I hope they show up and have a solid match with a solid opponent without all the bad stuff AEW tends to tie in with their debuting wrestlers.


----------



## Bubbly (Oct 10, 2019)

Jim Cornette screwing the YB please.


----------



## Prince Devitt (Mar 21, 2020)




----------



## hmmm488 (Sep 1, 2016)

Is Gillberg available? Or Ellsworth? How about Enzo?


----------



## somerandomfan (Dec 13, 2013)

Prince Devitt said:


> View attachment 93126


Hey it's almost been 30 years since his debut, it'd obviously be a great tribute for true wrestling fans.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The Gobbedly Gooker would get a great reaction at an AEW show. And then because he’s over they could justify the push.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> The Gobbedly Gooker would get a great reaction at an AEW show. And then because he’s over they could justify the push.


Or he’s friends with Cody and being over isn’t even a prerequisite for your wife being “asked” to act like his girlfriend to make him look cool.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I think we’ve found a way we can finally get Shawn Spears to work.


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> I think we’ve found a way we can finally get Shawn Spears to work.


I actually think Spears is an alright hand, but goddamn if he isn’t totally clueless about how to convey any kind of emotion. Could you imagine long road trips, bouncing from town to town with that fucker? You’d be begging for your career to not take off anytime soon, fearful that every trip to the next town and every other wrestler is this goddamn boring, but that the potential money may make you a slave to the monotony. Hah


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

He’s definitely inoffensive in the ring. And he doesn’t look bad either. There’s just nothing special about him. Unfortunately, he got the idea he was somehow, as did AEW, and I don’t know how or why they could ever think that, haha. Is it just because people chanted “10” when he repeated it over and over?


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

The Wood said:


> He’s definitely inoffensive in the ring. And he doesn’t look bad either. There’s just nothing special about him. Unfortunately, he got the idea he was somehow, as did AEW, and I don’t know how or why they could ever think that, haha. Is it just because people chanted “10” when he repeated it over and over?


I mean, people genuinely argue that Orange Cassidy is going to have his own “Yes” movement. AEW pushed him to go over its biggest star. Cody said Cassidy would be a World Champion one day.

So yeah, I actually think your explanation of why they thought more highly of Shawn Spears makes the most sense logically, bro. Hah


----------



## MoxAsylum (Jan 9, 2020)

It'll probably be some boring geek midget to add to their geek midgets


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

I think the debut is just gonna be the re-debut of PAC. Which I'm perfectly fine with


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Shleppy said:


> Hopefully the surprise debut is not as bad as the Butcher and Blade debut
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think this debut was hilarious. Also, Butcher and Blade turned out to be a cool tag team


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Wood said:


> The Gobbedly Gooker would get a great reaction at an AEW show. And then because he’s over they could justify the push.


Well, there´s actually a connection to AEW. Héctor Guerrero who played the Gobbledy Gooker is a brother to Eddie, and Vickie is a manager in AEW.. 
Héctor was also a manager for the original LAX, so by a stretch he also has a connection to the Inner Circle and Jericho


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

I think this is a situation when it's actually fans blowing out of proportion. They're not teasing any major thing at all and their very subtle about marketing it. yeah a very likely could mean someone showing up but they're not fixated on it being factual. Just saying one debute after another is nit saying hey guys expect big suprises. 

Lol smart marketing to cover their ass well fans blow it out of proportion. They are learning


----------



## Geeee (Aug 9, 2010)

Well technically, Allysin Kay is a debut, so they have already delivered LOL


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Mance Warner no longer listed on MLW roster. AEW has been interested in him for awhile and he has indie connection/history with Eddie Kingston. Ol' Mancer is too try hard in his interviews and comes off as a Stone Cold Steve Austin cosplay to me.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Mance Warner no longer listed on MLW roster. AEW has been interested in him for awhile and he has indie connection/history with Eddie Kingston. Ol' Mancer is too try hard in his interviews and comes off as a Stone Cold Steve Austin cosplay to me.


I´m not sold on Mance Warner. I have no prior knowledge of him but from what I can see on the Internet, he´s mostly into garbage wrestling. I have no desire to see guys throw themselves through glass, use light tubes to hit each other with and stuff like that. He can be a good talker all he wants, but this is not what AEW needs


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

I'm calling it now it's Sting.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Why are you people even making this bigger than it is. AEW hasnt made an ordeal out if this at all moving into the PPV.


----------



## midgetlover69 (Nov 27, 2016)

The animal batista!


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Everyone will be disappointed from this. AEW has not delivered a huge debut since Mox. Let's be honest.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Who knows who it will be but a major shock, i doubt.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

i dont get why this thought is even happening. aew is not hyping anything . people will come here after the ppv bitching when its on them not aew


----------



## Tell em' Hawk! (Sep 24, 2013)

Probably Anthony Ogogo 😑


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

shandcraig said:


> i dont get why this thought is even happening. aew is not hyping anything . people will come here after the ppv bitching when its on them not aew


That one promo they are doing sure does lead one to believe they are hyping a debut. And it better be Punk level or it will get trashed by the fans.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Meltzer said that they abandonned the "surprise"


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

rbl85 said:


> Meltzer said that they abandonned the "surprise"


Then why keep playing that promo? I saw it again last night. They need to pull it if they are abandoning it because anything short of Sting will lead to a massive amount of hate. AEW can't afford the hate but they can't afford to go 18 months without a legitimate debut either.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Never promise a surprise unless it's confirmed.

LolAEW and let's move on


----------



## oglop44 (Oct 10, 2019)

TKO Wrestling said:


> ...they can't afford to go 18 months without a legitimate debut either.


Are you seriously suggesting they haven't debuted anybody legit in 18 months? What show have you been watching


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

TKO Wrestling said:


> That one promo they are doing sure does lead one to believe they are hyping a debut. And it better be Punk level or it will get trashed by the fans.



I dont agree. People do it to themselves getting so deep into casual statement's. They didnt even directly tease it


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Never promise a surprise unless it's confirmed.
> 
> LolAEW and let's move on


So there's not going to be a surprise at the PPV? Thats not good if they're not going to deliver on that.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Chip Chipperson said:


> Never promise a surprise unless it's confirmed.
> 
> LolAEW and let's move on


Thats why i keep asking why they are already getting themselves ready to be disappointed. It was not even a direct tease. Casual wording rocking everyones socks lol. Doesnt matter who shows up, these people already make it bigger than it is and set thenselves up. Much bigger than aew did lol


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

If it's true they're backing off of the debut then they must know they can't deliver on the promise because otherwise there's no reason to drop it.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ozell Gray said:


> So there's not going to be a surprise at the PPV? Thats not good if they're not going to deliver on that.


They never said that there was going to be a surprise.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

It’ll be Mike Tyson. Long-term storytelling.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> They never said that there was going to be a surprise.


Oh ok. The video certainly made it seem like it though so while they didn't say it would be one but they certainly implied it would be one and everyone not just on here but everyone on YouTube, dirtsheets, and social media all got the same vibe as me as in there was going to be a debut.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

ironcladd1 said:


> They banned Hulk Hogan, but not Mr America!


If this happens, it’ll be one of the few times AEW will get a laugh out of me.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ozell Gray said:


> Oh ok. The video certainly made it seem like it though so while they didn't say it would be one but they certainly implied it would be one and everyone not just on here but everyone on YouTube, dirtsheets, and social media all got the same vibe as me as in there was going to be a debut.


Miro said "who's going to be the next big moment" but a big moment can be a lot of things.

What made people think "surprise debut" was the fact that Sting wasn't with the WWE anymore.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

The return of Ray Lloyd without a mask.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> Miro said "who's going to be the next big moment" but a big moment can be a lot of things.
> 
> What made people think "surprise debut" was the fact that Sting wasn't with the WWE anymore.


The "who" is why everyone thought it'd be a debut because "who" refers to a person not anything else. 

That being said I wouldn't be surprised if Sting does show up at the PPV considering AEW loves WCW so much and tries to pattern themselves after it.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

They should be more War Games and less Chamber of Horrors.


----------



## rbl85 (Nov 21, 2017)

Ozell Gray said:


> The "who" is why everyone thought it'd be a debut because "who" refers to a person not anything else.
> 
> That being said I wouldn't be surprised if Sting does show up at the PPV considering AEW loves WCW so much and tries to pattern themselves after it.


No i mean that the " big moment" could be Darby beating Cody for exemple.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

rbl85 said:


> No i mean that the " big moment" could be Darby beating Cody for exemple.


That's not a big moment for anyone outside Darby and his immediate family


----------



## TKO Wrestling (Jun 26, 2018)

Ozell Gray said:


> The "who" is why everyone thought it'd be a debut because "who" refers to a person not anything else.
> 
> That being said I wouldn't be surprised if Sting does show up at the PPV considering AEW loves WCW so much and tries to pattern themselves after it.


Yep. The WHO is what throws everyone into thinking its a debut.

And if its Sting, great, fans will be elated. He belongs in AEW for sure.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

rbl85 said:


> No i mean that the " big moment" could be Darby beating Cody for exemple.


That’s not really a “big moment.” That’s just a win over Cody which doesn’t mean anything.



TKO Wrestling said:


> Yep. The WHO is what throws everyone into thinking its a debut.
> 
> And if its Sting, great, fans will be elated. He belongs in AEW for sure.


I’m pretty sure it’s Sting, especially with WWE pulling his merch and The Who in the AEW video. I’d be shocked if it’s anyone but Sting.


----------



## Masonsdad11 (Jun 20, 2020)

Fingers crossed for curryman or sharkboy


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

Sting is a loner, Darby is a loner, we should put them together because this makes so much sense. Loners love being around other people.


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

How does Sting _belong_ in AEW? What is he even going to do?


----------



## 3venflow (Feb 3, 2019)

So he won't be at Full Gear tonight, but KENTA will apparently work some NJPW USA shows in December. I wonder if he could make a cameo in AEW... gimme Kenny/KENTA vs. Mox/Darby.

KENTA beat Tanahashi earlier to retain his IWGP US Title contendership briefcase. I imagine Moxley will only drop it after he loses the AEW title.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1325051732984963073


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

KENTA now there is a wrestler

For me he is up there for best in the World currently


----------



## The Wood (Nov 7, 2003)

I remember when he was still in WWE and everyone said he sucked and was too old. I saw him in a four-way at a Royal Rumble and it was clear he was the best worker in the match, but everyone kept saying he was the weak link because he didn’t do a billion topes.

KENTA is fucking awesome and is probably too good for AEW. Who would he even work with? Just have him beat Mox for the US Title and move on with life.


----------



## La Parka (Oct 28, 2008)

The Wood said:


> How does Sting _belong_ in AEW? What is he even going to do?


Join Tully, Jake and Taz in being managers.

Jake is the manager that has his client rip his shirt off to show the world that the Archer writes things on his managers bare back and forces him to show the audience what he wrote. While Jake is not doing that he’s distracting the ref at inopportune times that allow Archers opponent to cheat.

Tullys the manager who manages a guy who got his pantsed ripped off to reveal Tully’s own face on the front of his underwear.

and then you have Taz who kayfabe is the only reason why Cage lost to Mox.

Perhaps sting could wear a Leopard outfit and manage Sonny Kiss


----------



## BuckshotLarry (May 29, 2020)

Hoping for Marty Scurll or Punk.

Expecting Ryback.

Positive thoughts gents.


----------



## yeahright2 (Feb 11, 2011)

The Wood said:


> How does Sting _belong_ in AEW? What is he even going to do?


Some people are reaching for anything to make AEW what WCW was.
Sting was in WCW when it was on TNT, so naturally that´s why he "belong" in AEW (where´s that facepalm icon when I need it?)


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ozell Gray said:


> If it's true they're backing off of the debut then they must know they can't deliver on the promise because otherwise there's no reason to drop it.



who says they are backing off ? also your words again are making this into a big deal when it absolutely is not. Why are people over hyping an extremely casual statement


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

A roid rage Scott Steiner would be good


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> who says they are backing off ? also your words again are making this into a big deal when it absolutely is not. Why are people over hyping an extremely casual statement


There's a poster who said they "abandoned" the surprise according to Dave Meltzer. In the video it says "who will be the next surprise" which means they're hyping a debut of some person.




rbl85 said:


> Meltzer said that they abandonned the "surprise"


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ozell Gray said:


> There's a poster who said they "abandoned" the surprise according to Dave Meltzer. In the video it says "who will be the next surprise" which means they're hyping a debut of some person.


there is nothing hyped about a debut in that video. You people are in over your heads.


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> there is nothing hyped about a debut in that video. You people are in over your heads.


There is and thats what the "who" is talking about. Otherwise why say "who" if there's not going to be anyone debuting?


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Ozell Gray said:


> There is and thats what the "who" is talking about. Otherwise why say "who" if there's not going to be anyone debuting?


Like ive said Ozell its all there, you only have to look

What did I say on other threads about the new Supergroup being formed after the Bucks/FTR match? 

Its not WHO its HWO, the answer was there all along, cryptic clue right? 

Warhorse and The Horse World Order will debut tonight, meep meep spoiler alert!


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ozell Gray said:


> There is and thats what the "who" is talking about. Otherwise why say "who" if there's not going to be anyone debuting?



Who cares. Does the word "who" define any figured top to bottom ? no so stop acting like the word who is some massive deal. Fucking anyone on this planet could be who. People going to lose their shit in a intense need for someone magical over that ? please. No disrespect to you but this era its insanely rare anyone will bring big hype as a debut. Its a thing of the past and people should not focus so much on it. 

If its a storyline it just wrecks it because everyones too focused on WHO it is instead of enjoying the possible storyline or swerve or nothing at all


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Like ive said Ozell its all there, you only have to look
> 
> What did I say on other threads about the new Supergroup being formed after the Bucks/FTR match?
> 
> ...


Thats Not really a surprise and that means the video is misleading too because most people who saw and heard it thought there was going to be a debut. A group led by Wardlow isn't a "surprise" since he's already there. Would be shocking? Yes but not a "who surprise" though.



shandcraig said:


> Who cares. Does the word "who" define any figured top to bottom ? no so stop acting like the word who is some massive deal. Fucking anyone on this planet could be who. People going to lose their shit in a intense need for someone magical over that ? please. No disrespect to you but this era its insanely rare anyone will bring big hype as a debut. Its a thing of the past and people should not focus so much on it.
> 
> If its a storyline it just wrecks it because everyones too focused on WHO it is instead of enjoying the possible storyline or swerve or nothing at all


You're proving my point the "who" is talking about a person and it wouldn't be a surprise if it was someone already on the roster so it must be someone debuting tonight. I know no one today will bring big hype but they're the ones hyping up a debut not me or anyone else and the "who" is a big deal because they themselves made it one. 

We'll see who turns up tonight though.


----------



## shandcraig (Mar 23, 2008)

Ozell Gray said:


> Thats Not really a surprise and that means the video is misleading too because most people who saw and heard it thought there was going to be a debut. A group led by Wardlow isn't a "surprise" since he's already there. Would be shocking? Yes but not a "who surprise" though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is actually y you because its so casual and you've turned it into this thing talking about it. 

Anyway enjoy your hype and let downs, all good!


----------



## Ozell Gray (Jan 2, 2020)

shandcraig said:


> It is actually y you because its so casual and you've turned it into this thing talking about it.
> 
> Anyway enjoy your hype and let downs, all good!


I didn’t “turn” it into anything and everybody who saw and heard about the video all had the same thought process, that someone’s debuting at the PPV.

I won’t be “letdown” by whoever shows up. I’m just giving my perspective on who’s going to show up based off of the video.


----------



## Mercian (Jun 26, 2020)

Meep meep, spoiler alert!


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

The card is too stacked

i don’t think a debut is heavily alluded too and its not needed - this card needs no more gimmicks

they can even drop ‘elite deletion’


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Mercian said:


> A roid rage Scott Steiner would be good







I'm predicting a let down though. Big Poppa Pump too good for AEW.


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

I was predicting a let down but not no surprise at all...

Lol AEW


----------



## Christopher Near (Jan 16, 2019)

people really thought sting was coming

Good show though


----------



## Smark1995 (Sep 18, 2020)

Chip Chipperson said:


> I was predicting a let down but not no surprise at all...
> 
> Lol AEW


You got Gangrel, _Hurricane_ and Don Calis!
Aren't you happy? Isn't you satisfied? Well... this is AEW for you!


----------



## Chip Chipperson (Jun 29, 2019)

Smark1995 said:


> You got Gangrel, _Hurricane_ and Don Calis!
> Aren't you happy? Isn't you satisfied? Well... this is AEW for you!


Haha I guess it does count although you can see all three of those guys at any local independent


----------



## fabi1982 (Jun 28, 2011)

How great is Sting, right!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## One Shed (Jan 7, 2014)

fabi1982 said:


> How great is Sting, right!!!!!!!!!!!


He is so good at hiding in the rafters they could not even find him!


----------



## bdon (Nov 12, 2019)

Honestly, there has to be something to Don Callis being on AEW tv.


----------



## imthegame19 (Oct 12, 2008)

Last two ppvs they waited to Dynamite after to debut guys. With FTR debuting after Double or Nothing and Miro debuting after All Out. Even Lance Archer was planned to debut after Revolution. But they changed plans to have just Jake Roberts and Cody promo that first week and Archer debuted with Jake the next week. So I can see whoever showing up this week on Dynamite.


----------

